# Anruf von "123" "Sie haben garantiert gewonne



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2005)

Habe soeben einen Anruf auf mein Handy erhalten.
Es lief dann ein Band bzw. elektronisch generierter Text ab.
Ungefährer Wortlaut:
Ihre Handy Rufnummer mit den Endziffern XXX wurde unter hunderttausenden Rufnumern in unserer großen Samstags-Verlosung gezogen. Sie haben garantiert einen Barpreis über 3.000,- EURO oder einen Sachpreis im Wert von 1.500,- Euro gewonnen. Dieser Preis ist Ihnen sicher. Ohne Haken. Sie müssen sich jetzt nucr melden und Ihren Preis beanspruchen. Bitte wählen Sie: 0190 ... "

Da hab ich dann (leider) angewiedert aufgelegt.
Hat noch jemand so einen Anruf erhalten?

Das ist ja wohl super-dreiste Abzocke.


----------



## sascha (8 Januar 2005)

Bitte hier weiterdiskutieren: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7384


----------

